# Good dentist



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I had two crowns done in Muhandiseen and apparently the both were fitted incorrectly. Any possibility that a good dentist exists in Egypt or should I just wait till I go home and get them don there?


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks spride, please pass on the information as I would like to get them done sooner than later.

Maiden Scotland, as much as people love rules I find them enslaving. I believe our tendency to trade reason for rules is destroying our freedom.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you do a search of the forum? Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Thanks spride, please pass on the information as I would like to get them done sooner than later.
> 
> Maiden Scotland, as much as people love rules I find them enslaving. I believe our tendency to trade reason for rules is destroying our freedom.




This forum is relatively add free thanks to the rules... We often get people joining the forum just to answer a specific question and the answer is mostly their business/service If a business or service wants to advertise they are able to upgrade to premium membership and pay for the privilege of advertising in our classified section .. this is one of the busiest forums on the web so keeping sneeky adverts out is paying dividends in that our members don't have to troll through mountains of adverts and we do delete mountains of adverts every single day.

Regular members who contribute to the forum never have their recommendations deleted.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

What happened to Spride's post? I know it was edited and now it is deleted altogether.
I was just about to message him/her for the dentist's name. Does that mean he was adverting for himself?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Homeless said:


> What happened to Spride's post? I know it was edited and now it is deleted altogether.
> I was just about to message him/her for the dentist's name. Does that mean he was adverting for himself?


Spride as a new poster is not allowed to give recomendations .


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes but where is his post? I wanted to send him a PM and can't find his post and a search for the name Spride doesn't return a result.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Yes but where is his post? I wanted to send him a PM and can't find his post and a search for the name Spride doesn't return a result.




Spride is not a regular poster so his pms is not activated,


----------

